# Valve Clearances



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

I am looking for the valve clearance for an HS55 in particular, do we have this listed somewhere on the site?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

0.15 mm on the intake and 0.2mm on the exhaust side.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

How critical is the temperature? I know on my honda automotive engines they specify "an ambient temp of X, on a cold engine". Not sure how much the clearances close up on these engines with heat or does it not really matter since its a snowblower, not an F1 engine?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Most mfgrs recommend adjusting valves when the engine is cold.


----------

